# Winter Shedding



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh! Echo has started shedding her undercoat...usually this doesn't start until around March here in Michigan; maybe the furnace is keeping the house too warm! We have clumps of red and tan undercoat all over the carpet!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Has she been spayed? If not, is she coming into heat? 
Do you have humidity in your home...that helps skin and coat, too!
My dogs have finally stopped shedding their undercoats.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The days are going to start getting longer now that the winter solstice has passed. She could be reacting to that too, not to mention the heat in the house. I have found that Yoko only sheds out twice a year now. And in between it is minimum. She is on a raw diet and gets daily supplement.


----------

